# What is man?



## Poimen (Apr 28, 2005)

Psalm 8:3-4

"When I consider Your heavens, the work of Your fingers, The moon and the stars, which You have ordained, What is man that You are mindful of him, And the son of man that You visit him?"

http://www.micro.magnet.fsu.edu/primer/java/scienceopticsu/powersof10/


----------



## blhowes (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> Psalm 8:3-4
> 
> "When I consider Your heavens, the work of Your fingers, The moon and the stars, which You have ordained, What is man that You are mindful of him, And the son of man that You visit him?"
> ...



That was pretty cool. Thanks for posting the link.

[Edited on 4-28-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 28, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## smallbeans (Apr 28, 2005)

The idea for this kind of thing comes from the film by Charles and Ray Eames "The Powers of 10" - they were famous designers from mid-century. 

They made films:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/6305943877/

And they designed a lot of really great furniture, houses, etc. Here is their iconic plywood chair:

http://www.dwr.com/productdetail.cfm?id=0115

And you might have seen their famous lounge chair on "Frasier":

http://www.dwr.com/productdetail.cfm?id=0943

The house on "The Incredibles" is basically filled with a lot of furniture that is "eames-ish"

Ok, just call me Cliff Claven. Sorry for the random trivia.

[Edited on 4-28-2005 by smallbeans]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 28, 2005)

That was really neat!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 28, 2005)

That was impressive. And Mr. Barlow.... CLIFF CLAVEN!!!!


----------



## Poimen (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...



You're welcome. Quite humbling isn't it?


----------



## clevipearce (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow, I'm small. Thanks.


----------

